# RIP Brian Miller....12th Fret/ZON



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know how many of you know Brian. He has been a fixture in the 12th Fret repair department for many years. 
He lost a (thankfully) quick battle with cancer a few days ago. 
He was a man of many talents. My pal Hugh called him a renaissance man. 
Brian was a very very accomplished musician/guitarist. He was a founding member of ZON. A progressive band from Toronto in the late 70's. He was also an incredible recording engineer and producer. Setting up the 12th Fret's recording studio when they had their house on Scarborough Rd. in the early 80's. 
Brian then went on to become a great guitar tech. While Brian could do any kind of repair (his re-frets are legendary) his forte was wiring. He would listen to what you needed or what your issue with your guitar's wiring and execute a solution that not only worked perfectly but was a work of art technically. 
Brian also would take a leave of absence occasionally to assist his wife Marion with her flower shop. 
I guess I remember Brian mostly as a caring, jovial, eternally "up" sweetheart of a guy. That had a wide, wide smile and was always asking how things are with you. 
He will be missed.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

such a terrible news.
At least it was quick.

Lets keep the fond memories of a wonderful person.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. My condolences.

I didn't know he worked at The 12th Fret, and I may still have some Zon on vinyl squirrelled away somewhere, great band.

Cancer is a bitch folks. Get checked early and often for the varieties that are testable. I'm very sorry the disease got one of the good guys.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never knew of the fellow, but with that sort of write-up/obit, I miss him already!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have been to the 12th fret exactly once, and it was a very pleasant experience (thanks in part to Greco and Hamstrung!). I give my condolences to his family, friends and colleagues. It is always saddening to hear of someone with such talents who passes away due to something like this. RIP.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Been there many times. Had repairs done there. Sad to hear when someone is taken by the Big C, especially when they are so talented. RIP.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw ZON a few times. Didn't know he was at 12th fret. Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Condolences to you and his family. I could feel how much we was loved just by reading your post Faracaster.


----------



## toby2 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that he passed away .


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I just read Grant McNeil's announcement a couple of hours ago on The Twelfth Fret's webpage about Brian's passing. I am shocked to hear of his passing!!! 

Brian always seemed to out of his way to work on my many basses every time I brought him one. We liked to tell stories to one another and talk about guitar/basses and he'd often tell me about the flower shop and how things were going there.

I will deeply miss him and I know that he will be missed by all who knew him. Although I didn't really know Brian on a person level, I'm sure that he would have considered me as I did him, a friend.

Rest in peace.

TD


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw ZON and had their Astral Projector album. Never kept up on who they were or what became of them. My condolences.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My condolences, deeply touched by your memory of Brian.


----------

